# AMD A8-3850 knackt die 5GHz-Marke



## Gordon-1979 (26. Juli 2011)

Auf der österreichischen Seite o.v.e.r.clockers.at  wurde ein Llano A8-3850 mit flüssigen Stickstoff ( -135 °C) auf die 5.046 GHz geprügelt.

Der Llano läuft Standard mit 2,9 GHz, das heist ein Taktgewinn von 2.149GHz  oder um 74.1% übertaktet. 
Der A8-3850 wurde mit 29x 174 MHz betrieben bei 1.76v, standard ist 29x 100MHz und 1.39v.
Als Arbeitsbrett kam ein GIGABYTE A75-UD4H zu Einsatz und Corsair Dominator GTX2 4GB ( 928 MHz / CL7-7-7-20) 
und eine SSD von Intel die X25-V mit 40GB
Als Beweis die CPU-Z-Validierung: CPU-Z Validator 3.1 

Info stammen von :
Overclockers.at: AMDs Llano knackt die 5GHz-Marke - Neuer Rekord auf dem GIGABYTE Mainboard GA-A75-UD4H - GIGABYTE Newsletter - GIGABYTE Forum
oc.at knackt Llanos 5-GHz-Marke - o.v.e.r.clockers.at


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Juli 2011)

Bei einem Sandy geht das mit LuKü, wenn es auch nicht gut für den Prozzi ist.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. Juli 2011)

fac3l3ss mein weis nicht , was noch möglich ist. Da die vorab Test war, denn wie zitiert:


> Mit einem kaum optimierten Windows 7 SP1 und ungenutztem Potenzial beim Speicher:


Wird da bestimmt noch was kommen.


----------



## butter_milch (26. Juli 2011)

Ente bleibt Ente, auch wenn sie laut quakt.

Ist es zuviel verlangt wenn man endlich normale Benchmarks einer unübertakteten, funktionierenden bzw. marktreifen CPU sehen möchte?


----------



## crankrider (26. Juli 2011)

aber trotzdem überraschend gut das Ergebniss 

Grüße

crank


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (26. Juli 2011)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Ente bleibt Ente, auch wenn sie laut quakt.
> 
> Ist es zuviel verlangt wenn man endlich normale Benchmarks einer unübertakteten, funktionierenden bzw. marktreifen CPU sehen möchte?


 
AMD Llano im Test: A8-3850 für die Lynx-Plattform - cpu, radeon, fusion

Bitteschön.

Oder verwechselst du grad den A8-3850 mit einem Bulldozer ?


----------



## Scorpio78 (26. Juli 2011)

Hmm, Flüssigstickstoff,... Nix für den Alltag....


----------



## The_Checker (26. Juli 2011)

??? Hatten wir das nich vor ein paar Tagen schonmal ???

Edit: Ok habs gefunden, stand am 19.07 auf der Main da waren es allerdings 4,9GHz
News


----------



## Adam West (26. Juli 2011)

Warum "beschweren" sich alle über so geringe Taktraten bei Flüssigstickstoff? Irre ich mich, oder ist das eine APU in der eine Grafikeinheit das Ganze mit aushalten muss? Also ich finde die Ergebnisse sehr gut!

MfG


----------



## Memphys (26. Juli 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Bei einem Sandy geht das mit LuKü, wenn es auch nicht gut für den Prozzi ist.
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 
Knackt deine Sandy Bridge CPU 5,5 GHz unter Luft? Eher nicht, oder? Sandy hat ja auch nochmal ein paar MHz mehr Takt.


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Juli 2011)

Memphys schrieb:


> Knackt deine Sandy Bridge CPU 5,5 GHz unter Luft? Eher nicht, oder? Sandy hat ja auch nochmal ein paar MHz mehr Takt.


 Mein SB ist nicht existent.
Und warum 5,5 GHz? 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. Juli 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> Warum "beschweren" sich alle über so geringe Taktraten bei Flüssigstickstoff? Irre ich mich, oder ist das eine APU in der eine Grafikeinheit das Ganze mit aushalten muss? Also ich finde die Ergebnisse sehr gut!
> MfG


Richtig, wobei es eine ordentliche Grafikkarte ist und nicht Intels HD 2000 und 3000 . Das muss ja mit gekühlt werden.


fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Mein SB ist nicht existent.
> Und warum 5,5 GHz?
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


Beweise???


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Juli 2011)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> (...)
> Beweise???


 Ich verstehe deinen Post nicht 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Don_Dan (26. Juli 2011)

Den Rekord haben sie schon wieder abgegeben: CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## weizenleiche (26. Juli 2011)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> fac3l3ss schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mein SB ist nicht existent.
> ...


 
LoL?

Ich finds gut, vorallem da AMD dadurch vielleicht für extrem OC'er wieder einwenig interessanter wird...


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Juli 2011)

AirKnight schrieb:


> LoL?
> 
> Ich finds gut, vorallem da AMD dadurch vielleicht für extrem OC'er wieder einwenig interessanter wird...


 Nö, die Llanos sind doch nur Athlons in einer APU.
Ansonsten schreibt doch mal bitte ganze Sätze, wenn ein Llano 5(,2) GHz kann, warum muss ein SB dann 5,5 GHz schaffen?
Und SB schafft die unter LuKü, im Gegensatz zu den Llanos...
Ansonsten hoffe ich auf Bulldozer, GO AMD!! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Jan565 (26. Juli 2011)

Nicht schlecht für einen AMD der nur für HTPC oder Office gemacht ist.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. Juli 2011)

@fac3l3ss welcher SB schafft unter luft 5.5GHz ohne abzufackeln? Es gibt ja nicht gerade viele SB oder?
@Don_Dan wahnsinn 5278.34 MHz mit den 3850 !!!!


----------



## Sturmi (26. Juli 2011)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> @fac3l3ss welcher SB schafft unter luft 5.5GHz ohne abzufackeln? Es gibt ja nicht gerade viele SB oder?
> @Don_Dan wahnsinn 5278.34 MHz mit den 3850 !!!!


Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

Also ich seh da auch welche mit 5,7 GHz mit Luft


----------



## spionkaese (26. Juli 2011)

Sturmi schrieb:


> Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
> 
> Also ich seh da auch welche mit 5,7 GHz mit Luft


Alter, 5,6 Ghz mit 1,1 V. Ist das krank


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Juli 2011)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> @fac3l3ss welcher SB schafft unter luft 5.5GHz ohne abzufackeln? Es gibt ja nicht gerade viele SB oder?
> @Don_Dan wahnsinn 5278.34 MHz mit den 3850 !!!!


 Es sind nicht viele, aber gute schaffen das...
Der SB lässt unter Stickstoff nicht viel besser als unter LuKü übertakten, nur wird er unter Luft ziemlich warm... 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Shadow Complex (26. Juli 2011)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> @fac3l3ss welcher SB schafft unter luft 5.5GHz ohne abzufackeln? Es gibt ja nicht gerade viele SB oder?
> @Don_Dan wahnsinn 5278.34 MHz mit den 3850 !!!!


 
fac3l3ss hat doch auch nie behauptet, dass Sandys 5,5 GHZ unter Luft schaffen. Seine Behauptung war, dass Sandys auch 5 GHZ schaffen, dies aber mit LUftkühler erreichen können.

Manchmal kann man mehr erreichen, wenn man die Posts ein wenig aufmerksamer lesen würde.


----------



## Shi (26. Juli 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht für einen AMD der nur für HTPC oder Office gemacht ist.


 
Nur zur Info: Diese CPU: Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews ist eine Lowest-End-Office-CPU


----------



## Hauptsergant (26. Juli 2011)

Hammer-Ergebnis für A8-3850


----------



## jensi251 (26. Juli 2011)

Ist schon was 5ghz für den llano


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. Juli 2011)

@ Shadow Complex was willst denn du jetzt von mir??  Wenn du vielleicht mitbekommen hast poste ich hier fleißig.
Aber zu sagen eine SB hat 5.5GHz geschafft ist toll, nur:
1. gibt es xx Ausführungen von SB
2. Behaupten kann jeder, aber beweisen nicht!

Dann eine SB 2600K was ist das? Es ist eine Highend CPU mit 3.4GHz Stock !!
Ende Llano APU ist noch nicht mal Mainstream, ist nich für das OC gedacht. dabei liegen die unterscheide.
@Shi mit Llano wurden noch keine OC Session getätigt, was bei dieser CPU deutlich was anderes ist.


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Juli 2011)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> (...)


 Ein i5-2500K ist durchaus günstig und bei SB mit OC die Referenz.
Und ich habe nur gesagt, dass 5 GHz unter LN2 nichts besonderes sind!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## jensi251 (26. Juli 2011)

Wieso immer so ungleiche Vergleiche.
Amd gegen Intel ist ja ok.
Aber office gegen High end CPU was soll das?


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. Juli 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Bei einem Sandy geht das mit LuKü, wenn es auch nicht gut für den Prozzi ist.
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss




Sandy is ein Desktop Prozessor und kein Lianovergleich


----------



## Nickless (26. Juli 2011)

Auch wenn ich den Sinn dieses Versuchs nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann....sehr geile Werte....Respekt


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Juli 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:


> Wieso immer so ungleiche Vergleiche.
> Amd gegen Intel ist ja ok.
> Aber office gegen High end CPU was soll das?


 High-End CPU? WTF? 
High-End ist Sockel 2011.



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Sandy is ein Desktop Prozessor und kein Lianovergleich


Llano sowohl Sandy Bridge sind in Desktops und Laptops, ich verstehe dich nicht 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## True Monkey (26. Juli 2011)

hmm....... was wäre denn eine Office CPU von Intel ?

naja ...5 ghz sind zwar nett aber wenn das das max unter ln2 ist ...ist es eine Niete


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Juli 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> (...)
> naja ...5 ghz sind zwar nett aber wenn das das max unter ln2 ist ...ist es eine Niete


 Das sage ich doch die ganze Zeit...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. Juli 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Llano sowohl Sandy Bridge sind in Desktops und Laptops, ich verstehe dich nicht
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss




Ich meine das die A8 Llano eher an Office gerichtet sind und nicht fürs übertakten!
Deshalb kann man da auch kein richtigen Vergleich mit Sandy setzen, bzw. hat der 2500k stock @ 3,3GHz und der genannte Llano 2,9Ghz @ stock! Also wenn man die beiden z.B. vergleicht dann ist der Llano besser übertaktet worden auch wenn es mit LN2 war!


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ich meine das die A8 Llano eher an Office gerichtet sind und nicht fürs übertakten!
> Deshalb kann man da auch kein richtigen Vergleich mit Sandy setzen, bzw. hat der 2500k stock @ 3,3GHz und der genannte Llano 2,9Ghz @ stock! Also wenn man die beiden z.B. vergleicht dann ist der Llano besser übertaktet worden auch wenn es mit LN2 war!


 OK, mit dem SB sind aber auch 5,4 GHz möglich.
Ansonsten ist die CPU doch wayne, der SB schafft mehr und Punkt.
Die Leute, für die der Ax gedacht ist, wollen eh nicht übertakten 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. Juli 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> OK, mit dem SB sind aber auch 5,4 GHz möglich.
> Ansonsten ist die CPU doch wayne, der SB schafft mehr und Punkt.
> Die Leute, für die der Ax gedacht ist, wollen eh nicht übertakten
> 
> ...




ICh meine ja auch das die Llanos einfach nicht fürs übertakten gemacht sind und deshalb man auch kein Vergleich daraus ziehen kann! 
Das was da gemacht wurde verdient Respekt!

Llano ist und bleibt eine Office CPU und somit nichts für übertakter


----------



## True Monkey (26. Juli 2011)

ahh also sowas wie zb ein E 7200 oder ?...........klick 

schade das ich keine vali mehr vom i5 2400 mehr habe der ja wohl der direkte konkurrent vom Liano wäre den der machte 4 ghz ohne spannungserhöhung mit boxed 

ist aber eigendlich wurscht wie schnell der Llano läuft ....letztendlich bleibt es ein Lahmo 


mal zum anschauen ........http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/163169-vergleichstest-i3-2100-versus-a6-3650-a.html


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. Juli 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ahh also sowas wie zb ein E 7200 oder ?...........klick
> 
> schade das ich keine vali mehr vom i5 2400 mehr habe der ja wohl der direkte konkurrent vom Liano wäre den der machte 4 ghz ohne spannungserhöhung mit boxed
> 
> ...




Es ist egal ob der nur 2,9GHt hat und er sich nicht gut übertakten lässt! Es ist ne Office CPU und wer sich so eine kauft der übertaktet auch nicht!
Den die sind nicht dafür gemacht übertaktet zu werden!


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Juli 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ahh also sowas wie zb ein E 7200 oder ?...........klick
> 
> schade das ich keine vali mehr vom i5 2400 mehr habe der ja wohl der direkte konkurrent vom Liano wäre den der machte 4 ghz ohne spannungserhöhung mit boxed
> (...)


1. Das mit den C2D's meine ich auch
2. 2400 auf 4 GHz? Wie das? 0o Ansonsten sollten die SB-i5er 4 GHz mit UV schaffen!

 Ich wüsste gerne, welcher Prozzi denn für das Übertakten gemacht ist? (@streetjumper16)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. Juli 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> 1. Das mit den C2D's meine ich auch
> 2. 2400 auf 4 GHz? Wie das? 0o Ansonsten sollten die SB-i5er 4 GHz mit UV schaffen!
> 
> Ich wüsste gerne, welcher Prozzi denn für das Übertakten gemacht ist? (@streetjumper16)
> ...



SB, Bulldozer, Phenoms etc.!

Aber keine Llanos! Die kauft man ja um Strom zu sparen und sich nen kleinen Office zu bauen mit dem man ins Internet kann etc.!


----------



## True Monkey (26. Juli 2011)

ja und was ist dann ein i5 2400 

Ist der fürs übertakten gemacht ? .....und als schwierigkeit mit festen Multi.

Wenn du dir mal die zeit nehmen würdest und den von mir gemachten vergleichstest anzuklicken und lesen würdest wüßtest du das ich einen a6 3650 sowie einen a8 3850 habe und beide stinken gnadenlos gegen SB ab.

Mein i5 2300 ist selbst bei selben takt eine ganze Ecke schneller wie der A8 3850......und selbst der i3 2100 mit nur zwei Kernen schlägt den A6 3650 um längen bei gleichem Takt.

Interessant sind die nur wenn man keine Graka einsetzten will den bei AMD stimmt das verhältniss CPU- GPU besser


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> SB, Bulldozer, Phenoms etc.!
> (...)


 Werden die CPUs nur verkauft, damit die User sie übertakten?


MfG
fac3l3ss

@True Sag mal bitte, wie man einen 2400 mit festen Multi auf 4 GHz bringt???


----------



## True Monkey (26. Juli 2011)

Hihi ...indem an in nur mit einen Kern laufen läßt und ein Board mit einen einigermassen hohen blck hat ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber mit allen kernen ist das möglich .....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und um topic zu bleiben ....ich verheize am WE man en A6 3650 unter Dice und schau mal wieweit der geht


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. Juli 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Werden die CPUs nur verkauft, damit die User sie übertakten?
> 
> 
> MfG
> ...




Nein werden sie nicht aber die sind fürs übertakten nunmal geeignet 
Die Llanos z.B. eben nicht! Weil es Office CPUs sind


----------



## True Monkey (26. Juli 2011)

@Streetjumper16

Nenn mir mal ein paar Intel CPUs die deiner meinung nach auch nur office CPUs sind


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Juli 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> (...)


 0o
Ich habe nur mit Ks Erfahrung, also nicht wundern.
Wie kann man den Multi erhöhen? Ist das wegen dem Turbo? Dann ist der ja doch für etwas nutze 



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Nein werden sie nicht aber die sind fürs übertakten nunmal geeignet
> Die Llanos z.B. eben nicht! Weil es Office CPUs sind


 WTF 0o
Llano = schlecht zum OCen
SB = gut zum OCen
__
Llano = schlechte OC-Werte
SB = gute OC-Werte
Was macht Llano dann so gut? 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. Juli 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> 0o
> Ich habe nur mit Ks Erfahrung, also nicht wundern.
> Wie kann man den Multi erhöhen? Ist das wegen dem Turbo? Dann ist der ja doch für etwas nutze
> 
> ...




Wer sagt den das Llano gut sei ?
Ich finde Llano auch nicht gut da ich selbst übertakte und keinen Office brauche!


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> *Wer sagt den das Llano gut sei ?*
> Ich finde Llano auch nicht gut da ich selbst übertakte und keinen Office brauche!





streetjumper16 schrieb:


> ICh meine ja auch das die Llanos einfach  nicht fürs übertakten gemacht sind und deshalb man auch kein Vergleich  daraus ziehen kann!
> *Das was da gemacht wurde verdient Respekt!*
> 
> Llano ist und bleibt eine Office CPU und somit nichts für übertakter


 Wer oder was verdient Respekt wofür?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## darkycold (26. Juli 2011)

Hier wird einfach immer wieder vergessen, dass es beim liano um den mix aus CPU und gpu geht. Die Architektur ist ja noch die alte, nur in 32 nm.  Dafür ist es nicht schlecht. Aber jeder für sich. Man nimmt das, was man brauch.


----------



## True Monkey (26. Juli 2011)

*Hust* und der i3 2100, i5 2300  etc sind kein mix aus CPU und GPU  oder wie soll ich das verstehen


----------



## chiquita (27. Juli 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Wer oder was verdient Respekt wofür?


 
Ok nur um klarzustellen, man kann einen 2600K nicht mit einem Llano gleichsetzen, Achtung jetzt kommt die zertrümmernde Wahrheit, der von dir genannte Sandy hat einen offenen Multiplikator und ist offensichtlich für dass Übertakten ausgelegt, der Llano hingegen hat nen festen Multi, ergo ist es wesentlich schwerer in auf konventionellem Wege zu übertakten, desweiteren ist Llano für HTPCs ausgelegt da kann es den Leuten egal sein,  ein einziger Vergleich wäre es wenn du einen i3-2100 nimmst und diesen via BUS übertaktest wie es beim Llano gemacht wurde !


----------



## darkycold (27. Juli 2011)

Mir gehts vorallem um die gpu. Vergleicht die hier doch mal. Und noch mal. Hier gehts vielen ums Gesamtpaket. Bei einem i5. K 2500 z.b. ist die gpu ja nen kleiner malkasten. Viel geht da nicht.


----------



## UnnerveD (27. Juli 2011)

chiquita schrieb:


> Ok nur um klarzustellen, man kann einen 2600K nicht mit einem Llano gleichsetzen, Achtung jetzt kommt die zertrümmernde Wahrheit, der von dir genannte Sandy hat einen offenen Multiplikator und ist offensichtlich für dass Übertakten ausgelegt, der Llano hingegen hat nen festen Multi, ergo ist es wesentlich schwerer in auf konventionellem Wege zu übertakten, desweiteren ist Llano für HTPCs ausgelegt da kann es den Leuten egal sein,  ein einziger Vergleich wäre es wenn du einen i3-2100 nimmst und diesen via BUS übertaktest wie es beim Llano gemacht wurde !



Das kannst du so direkt auch wieder nicht vergleichen, da am Bustakt der Intel-CPUs die komplette andere Peripherie ebenfalls mit angebunden ist - afaik ist es beim Liano anders.

Prinzipiell finde ich die 74% Übertaktung schon ordentlich - der SB erreicht "nur" ~67% 3,4 -> 5,7GHz

Nun könnte man argumentieren, dass ein SB weniger Strom braucht als die Lianos -> das ist soweit richtig, allerdings sollte nicht vergessen werden, dass die GPU eine ganze Ecke schneller ist, als Intels HD-Grafik und etwas mehr Spannung benötigt.

Die 1,1V für 5,6GHz sind im Übrigen auch nicht so verwunderlich -> für den Run wurden 2 Kerne und HT deaktiviert. Es ist dennoch beachtlich, aber angesichts des Fertigungsprozesses kein "8tes Weltwunder"

Das letztenendes ein SB bei gleichem Takt schneller rechnet als ein Liano, steht sicherlich auf einem anderen Blatt; hat meiner Meinung nach aber nichts mit dem reinen Übertakten zu tun, da es letztendlich von der IPC abhängt, die ja auch beim Standardtakt schon zu Gunsten von Intel ausschlägt.

Da es zu dieser Diskussion auch schon desöfteren kam, möchte ich hier nochmal erwähnen, dass Intel CPU-seitig das Rennen macht, während AMD eine richtig gute GPU auf den Chip geknallt hat. Wie Blechdesigner schon sagte -> das bessere Verhältnis von CPU->GPU.

Was für mich aber viel entscheidender ist, ist die Tatsache, dass selbst wenn die CPU etwas langsamer ist, ein Lianosystem immer noch schnell genug ist, um als HTPC mit gelegentlicher Videoumwandlung / Bildbearbeitung eingesetzt zu werden. Sie sind eben nur nicht die Schnellsten...

Um jetzt noch einmal den Vergleich zwischen A8-3850 und 2600K zu ziehen - während der A8 auf den HTPC-Bereich abzielt, kauft sich wohl keiner einen 2600K für einen reinen HTPC -> daher finde ich ebenfalls, dass man die beiden nicht einfach so mal vergleichen kann, da der Einsatzzweck ein anderer ist.

Die A8 3850 für Allrounder - HTPC, kleine Spiele-PCs; der 2600K für Vielspieler, -konvertierer, -modellierer... Leute die viel CPU-Leistung benötigen. Das dann bald noch ein Sockel 2011 mit Sandy-E kommt, ist richtig. Das dieser dann "High-End" ist, ist auch richtig, aktuell aber muss sich der SB den "High-End"-Stempel aufdrücken lassen, da es keine schnelleren (in der Preisregion, vor allem aber hinsichtlich der IPC) Prozessoren gibt.


----------



## Krautmaster (27. Juli 2011)

lol, was hier für ein Bockmist von einen AMD Anhängern von sich gegeben wird ist ja mehr als lustig,
einfach mal 5,5 Ghz in Raum werfen, dann iwas von Desktop CPU und HighEnd CPU quatschen... lol

Beides sind Desktop CPUs, beide Mainstream auch wenn Intel Mainstream und AMD Mainstream etwas anderes sind da AMD nur noch den Low Markt bedienen kann.

Llano ist in meinen Augen für HTPC und Casual Gamer geeignet, weniger für den Office PC an sich. Hier macht sich SB besser da effizienter (mehr als deutlich) und schneller bezüglich CPU Power. Die GPU ist bei Office relativ Jacke...

Dass die AMD 32nm nicht gut laufen sollte jedem klar sein, deswegen geht ein Intel 32nm CPU auch so viel besser als ein Llano. Imho laufen bei Intel die 32nm schon zwei Jahre.
AMDs Erfolg hängt maßgeblich am Prozess. Die 32nm müssen schnell Fortschritte machen sonst hat man bezüglich Effizienz starkes Nachsehen.

Nicht jede Architektur gibt gleich viel vom Takt her, kann also sein dass Bulldozer trotz auch 32nm weit besser taktbar ist. Wünschenswert wäre es, da dieser wohl sehr taktabhängig ist, der Fokus weniger auf IPC liegt.

@News

natürlich ne reife Leistung aus der Llano APU so viel rauszuquetschen. Taktwunder ist jedoch noch lange keines.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. Juli 2011)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> Das kannst du so direkt auch wieder nicht vergleichen, da am Bustakt der Intel-CPUs die komplette andere Peripherie ebenfalls mit angebunden ist - afaik ist es beim Liano anders.
> 
> Prinzipiell finde ich die 74% Übertaktung schon ordentlich - der SB erreicht "nur" ~67% 3,4 -> 5,7GHz
> 
> ...


 

Sign! Doch toll wenn es für ALLE so top CPUs zu kaufen gibts (Man darf ja nicht nur AMD oder Intel kaufen) 

Verstehe das getue manchmal nicht, seit doch froh das man auswählen kann und für jeden Anwendungsbereich was gutes zur Verfügung hat!

Der Sinn und Hauptzweck dieses APU liegt darin eine möglichst gute und ausgeglichene Grafik/Prozesserleistung zu vollbringen, und dies ist mit dem Liano sicherlich gut gelungen, ich freu mich schon auf noch dünnere und schnellere Notebooks, egal ob da jetzt ein AMD oder Intelkleber drauf ist welcher sowieso nach 3 Tagen zocken abfällt xD 

Hätte zwar lieber einen Bully-Bench gesehen aber das kommt ja auch noch, sowie Sandy-E auch noch kommen wird Und ja, Sany oder Bulli haben sicher beide was, was besser ist..


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Juli 2011)

Das ist die erste OC Session und noch mal *der teste ist nicht abgeschlossen und höhere werte sind möglich, mit anderen Boards*
Den das war ein Test nur für Gigabyte.
zum andern Vergleich der A8-3850 ist für Einsteiger gedacht, gute CPU, für standard-anwendung mit guter Grafikleistung (was Intel nicht besitzt) mit DX11. Wenn man ein Mobo und RAM .... dazu nimmt hat man ein PC für gute 200€(*mit DX11*). Das schafft Intel nicht.
Daher der unterschied Einsteiger-system und das mit 5 GHz ist top und kein Vergleich zu Intel.


----------



## XE85 (27. Juli 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> Irre ich mich, oder ist das eine APU in der eine Grafikeinheit das Ganze mit aushalten muss?



Die GPU hat eine seperate Spannungsversorgung und einen seperaten Taktgeber. Es ist sogar wahrscheinlich das die GPU kompett deaktiviert war und eine Grafikkarte zur Bildausgabe verwendet wurde.



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Daher der unterschied Einsteiger-system und das mit 5 GHz ist top und kein Vergleich zu Intel.



Was willst du damit sagen? Was hat die preisliche einordnung mit overclocking zu tun? Den absoluten Taktweltrekord hält ein Celeron, also eine absolute Low Budget CPU. Also inwifern soll das nicht mit intel vergleichbar sein?

mfg


----------



## True Monkey (27. Juli 2011)

@ gordon 1979

Ich weiß ja nicht wo du rechnen gelernt hast (vllt in Sachen anhalt ....wo ist das eigendlich ...In der nähe von Sachsen ?) aber ich komm bei Intel da auf 166€ (CPU,Mobo, ram) und könnte sogar noch eine Graka für 30€ draufpacken und bin dann immer noch unter 200€ 
Warum ich den kleinen i3 nehme ? ....weil der schon ausreicht um den Lahmo alt aussehen zu lassen 

Intel Core i3-2100, 2x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80623I32100) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

ASRock H61M-VS, H61 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Corsair ValueSelect DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (CMV4GX3M2A1333C9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Nichts für ungut aber man sollte schon bei den Tatsachen bleiben ....und was nutzt eine CPU bei 5 ghz die noch nicht mal so schnell ist wie ein SB bei 3,1 Ghz


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Juli 2011)

True Monkey hat deine Angabe eine 6670 oder eine ähnlich mit dx 11??? komplett lesen hilft. Der weiteren ist das eine APU und keine CPU.


----------



## True Monkey (27. Juli 2011)

....dito 



> und könnte sogar noch eine Graka für 30€ draufpacken und bin dann immer noch unter 200€


 
XFX Radeon HD 6450 passiv, 1GB DDR3, VGA, DVI, HDMI (HD-645X-ZNH2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

und jetzt erzähle mir bitte nicht das die nicht aureicht um mit dem 3850 gleich zuziehen 

Nur so als Info am rande für dich ...ich habe einen A6 3650, A8 3850, i3 2100, i5 2300, i5 2400 und so weiter alle hier und teste diese auf ihre Performance und weiß sehr wohl welche CPU (APU) was leistet


----------

